# Salt Therapy



## patp

Anyone ever tried it? Anyone ever heard of it?

We are giving it a try as it is purported to be very good for breathing problems (and skin problems too apparently). Doctors discovered that workers in salt mines very rarely suffered from chest complaints and the therapy was started from there. Of course, TB patients were advised to move to the sea side.

There is a place near us that offers it and so we are giving it a try. Me for my asthma (her husband is inhaler free since using the therapy) and Chris for his rumbling chest infection. You sit in a room/garden building with the machine that pumps out a measured dose of very fine salt. You sit and breathe it deep into your lungs. Three consecutive days to start then another a week later then, perhaps, monthly.


----------



## HermanHymer

Well salt does kill bacteria, so taking that to a logical conclusion... let us know how it goes. (It's also a good preservative, maybe you'll live longer! >)


It would be interesting to know the start point of the sodium level in your blood and whether its too low and/or it increases with the treatment. I'm getting into ignorant territory here, so waiting for penquin to come along with a definitive treatise on the subject.:grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

At least you'll taste nice.


----------



## raynipper

Makes you wonder about old remedies in todays world of chemicals and pollution.
I prefer clean air and lots of chips.

Ray.


----------



## patp

Pudsey_Bear said:


> At least you'll taste nice.


Thanks Kev. Long time since someone described me as "tasty"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Have a lick then.


----------



## rayrecrok

A better thing for salt is to sweep it into the cracks of pavers, it kills the weeds lovely, and cheap as chips no chemicals involved.

No don't thank me.

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Never hear of that one Ray, one for the memory box.


----------



## patp

Yup, I had heard of it. The dead sea is very salty.

We have had two sessions. The dry salt is pumped into the air in measured doses. We are encouraged to breathe deeply and cough up any phlegm that arises. You can actually see the cloud of salt in the room. 
Chris says that his chest feels better. 
My asthma is very unpredictable so I cannot really say if it is helping, yet, or not.

Taking Viv's point above, I have felt, how can I put it, a little unwell. The first night I ached all over as though I had flu. The lady who runs it did tell us that flu like symptoms are not uncommon. Also that people often get worse before they get better. My scientific brain worries that people might be fooled into thinking that it has made them better when, in fact, they are the same as before if you follow me?

I think Chris will be the best test because his symptoms are more predictable than mine. 

Another session today (the third day on the trot) and then we wait a week for the fourth and then it is flexible but usually a few weeks.


----------



## raynipper

rayrecrok said:


> A better thing for salt is to sweep it into the cracks of pavers, it kills the weeds lovely, and cheap as chips no chemicals involved. No don't thank me. ray.


Very short lived though ray. Poison with some diesel mixed in lasts longer and keep animals off from pooping on yer gravel.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Our pavers get sprinkled with HTH pool chlorine. Green today, brown tomorrow, gone on Saturday when the gardener comes.


----------



## aldra

Yep the Dead Sea is really salty 

You just float , you can’t sink 

Any minor cuts hurt like hell 

I know nothing about salt therapy 


But I really hope it works for you 

Me I’m a salt addict 

Collect from every where I go 

And they all taste different 

Wouldn’t entertain table salt 

Sandra


----------



## patp

Ooh! Will I be able to swim like a fish, now?

Didn't cough and wheeze last night but then sometimes I don't. Only time will tell if it is working for me. 
Chris says his chest feels better.
Nest session in a week.

The lady reckons that the machine that dispenses the salt particles into the air cost her £10,500!!! She reckons she was "done" though. So do we  There is/was only one distributor in the whole of the uk and some of Europe.


----------



## rayrecrok

When I was working as a joiner and builder my workshop was nailed on the side of our house, great for getting to work on a morning and having a canteen lady at my disposal, but it meant I lived in it I was always working 7.30 to 22.00 seven days a week, it also meant I spent half the night hanging out of the bedroom window trying to breath..

So back to the salt therapy.. I decided at 61 that enough was enough and we buggered off to Aldborough to live in our static caravan by the sea, result after 6months or so breathing the sea air, I could breath normally and still can.. One thing is very certain if I hadn't made the choice I would probably be very dead by now the richest guy in the grave yard..

So maybe a machine isn't the answer but good old sea air is!. Worked for me.

ray.


----------



## powerplus

hi ray



i think there are lots of rich men there

a old boy i worked with allways said you will be the richest man in the graveyard to me
so i packed work in at 60 for similar reasons as you

when we are on the algarve we feel so much better and even my doctor says get out there and relax


i also will be interested in the salt outcome

barry


----------

